# hawk attack



## golub (Feb 24, 2012)

when is hawk most dangerous during the day.


----------



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

all day, but usually during the early part of the day but they can fool you real quick, where i'm at i haven't seen a hawk since the return of the songbirds, i let mine out after 4pm just to be safe but i'm just flying homers now not rollers, wing beat per wing beat they can outfly mr cooper!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

seems I get hit earlier in the day as the hawk may of not had a meal yet.. but have had afternoon strikes too.. I like to think afternoon is a better time to fly them hoping the hawk has eaten already that day.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

abluechipstock said:


> all day, but usually during the early part of the day but they can fool you real quick, where i'm at i haven't seen a hawk since the return of the songbirds, i let mine out after 4pm just to be safe but i'm just flying homers now not rollers, wing beat per wing beat they can outfly mr cooper!


Just out of curiosity, does anyone know what the fastest pigeon is? I have heard several times now how fast homers are, but does any other breed beat their speed?( straight line race ) can any other pigeon beat out a hawk?


----------



## Nkloft (Jan 24, 2011)

a week ago a hawk attacked my pigeons around 5pm so its really not always true that they wont attack in the afternoon or they had their meal. Good thing my pigeons beat the hawk that day.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

golub said:


> when is hawk most dangerous during the day.


When its anywhere near your birds !!!!


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

best time to fly your birds is when you have a goose gun in your hand a (10 gauge) 30 inch barrel so you could reach out and touch something


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

http://www.cichlidlovers.com/birds_escamp.htm
I'd like to fly some of these pigeons when the hawks come by and 
http://www.cichlidlovers.com/for_hawks.htm
http://www.cichlidlovers.com/birds_cats_bill_hart.htm


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Ooooh, what a wonderful addition that bird would make to the loft!


----------

